# Wyatt Trailers?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of Wyatt Trailers?
https://wyattengandfab.com/about-us/

Good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

From what I could find, these are custom made, not mass produced trailers.
A small operation, probably only family members so quality control, layout and options are easily accommodated with pricing for each.
They seem to only do special/custom order work. 
They're in business less than 10 years.
Turn around time for a new trailer from date of contract signed to delivery was _not_ commented on.

I've never heard of them but that doesn't mean to run away from them.
It means you need to look in person, carefully and with knowledgeable eyes evaluating the construction done.
All trailers are steel, no combinations of metals from what I read.
Depending upon where that trailer has been registered you could have lots of potential rusting damages or near none...
You need to know what you want, how it is laid out for best utilization....
Just like there are many fine saddlers, small craftsman shops, same can be true for a fabricating business....
This is all this is...metal fabrication and design business.

I could not find any other trailers for comparison & critique of work done...
It could be superior, it could be good, it could be so-so and or junk...
If you really like the trailer brand, get a price for new basic trailer and then you have a price-line to know if a trailer used you see is a good price or not and know the prices of other similar brands in your area.
I would also check with the BBB for complaints, how many, resolved or not and if they are a participating business...
Check it out, you've nothing to lose and a potential great trailer to find.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not familiar with them. I do see them for sale on ranch world ads, new 16ft. Gooseneck with a full top and tack room is $13,500 that's with the wood floor not the fancy composite. Not sure how much you are looking to spend on a trailer or if you have your heart set on that style (cowboy trailer).
They do look like nice trailers though.
If I was still running dogs I'd be tempted to get one with dog boxes and tack room, very cool!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> I've never heard of them but that doesn't mean to run away from them.
> It means you need to look in person, carefully and with knowledgeable eyes evaluating the construction done.
> All trailers are steel, no combinations of metals from what I read.
> Depending upon where that trailer has been registered you could have lots of potential rusting damages or near none...
> ...


Yeah... this is true. The problem is that I don't feel like I'm currently qualified to judge what is quality work and what isn't, y'know? Just like a year and a half ago when I bought my first two horses, I had no idea about conformation or behavior but I luckily got two good horses. Maybe I should wait to buy a trailer until I've looked at more of them, so I can tell for myself what is good work and what isn't.


----------

